# Brush material for sweeping asphalt?



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I've been using a poly "Sand-wedge" brush on my tennant 6500 but this seems to be wearing too fast. It's more than 50% wore after around 100 hours.

What type of brush do most of you street sweepers use? I'm not concerned with litter pick-up, just sand.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

we use a combo of wire and poly 1/2 of each. However no brush will last long if you use down pressure.


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I always leave my brush in the float position. It just seems that with the expense of these brushes, they should last a little longer.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Krimick77,
Try Keystone Plastics NJ


----------

